# My First Build



## jcapriglione1069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gigabyte 3D Aurora case, Foxcon Renaisance digital life mobo, Intel 940 1366 proc running at 4.1 stable on air, 12 gig tri channel Gskil running at 1866MHZ 1.65v, on Vista Ultimate 64, Silverstone 1,00watt modular ps, two 300gig raptors in raid0, plus two 1tb wd storage drives, a couple of optical drives and still adding on.
 A fun first build with all this new stuff and a good look at what others have done with cable management to apply to this one.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

jeeez 12 gigs ram??!? thats a nice rig there!


----------



## jcapriglione1069 (Mar 11, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> jeeez 12 gigs ram??!? thats a nice rig there!



 thanks  my other computer is a hp amd athlon 64 x2 dual core 5600+ 2.80 ghz 8gigs of ram & 2600xt pro video card it doesn t compair at all [two 24 inch monitors]


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice system.

Gaming should be awesome on a system like that.


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 13, 2009)

jcapriglione1069,

I actually had that case for a short period of time so wanted to share some tips and info:

1. If you plan on keeping the stock front filter mesh clean it frequently and often. The fine mesh traps dust TOO well and can get easily clogged if you do not keep on top of it.

2. The stock fans that the case comes with are pretty weak in regards to airflow. For exaust they are okay but I'd suggest getting a stronger one for the front.

3. Look into doing either a 5 1/4 fan mod, add a Scythe Kama Bay, or look at http://forums.ncix.com/forums/index...id=23396&msgcount=39&overclockid=0#msg1315772 for additional cooling ideas.

4. The window bracket has a nasty tendency of stripping if you put the screws in too tightly. Be very careful otherwise you can easily ruin the plastic bracket.

5. If you plan on having your window laser-etched you will need to get a plexi panel cut to the exact same dimensions since most of the places I encountered refused to use the one that Gigabyte provided.

These are some of the highlights that come to mind from my time owning one and if I come up with more I'll post 'em here. Now do keep in mind that this all hinges on the fact if you are using the clear window panel and not the mesh.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 13, 2009)

Those white fans in the back are very nice!  What kind?  Also, 12gb ram, I'm still using 2gb...  

Cool idea, sleave you SATA cables in white tubing, would look sick!


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2009)

What time you are not home and where do you keep the key to the house ?


----------



## jcapriglione1069 (Mar 15, 2009)

*thankyou for the tips*

Yes i know about the screrws it already happened but was a easy fix. I already ordered some new fans also, thank you.





pjladyfox said:


> jcapriglione1069,
> 
> I actually had that case for a short period of time so wanted to share some tips and info:
> 
> ...


----------



## jcapriglione1069 (Mar 15, 2009)

*fans*

gigabyte aurora, came with the case they look good and are blue lighted





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Those white fans in the back are very nice!  What kind?  Also, 12gb ram, I'm still using 2gb...
> 
> Cool idea, sleave you SATA cables in white tubing, would look sick!


----------



## rick22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice job..


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 15, 2009)

12 gigs is a overkill but overall a nice system!!Have fun with it


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 15, 2009)

whata rig, its very nice and also very clean for a first build. good job


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

I call BS on "first build".  You've either built computers before or you part time as an electrician and got pulled into computers by trolling tech forums.  

Very pretty.  I would have spent my money differently and definitely put a $500 proc on water.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 15, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> 12 gigs is a overkill but overall a nice system!!Have fun with it



NEVER!

I wish I had 12.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol not bad. 12GB of RAM is a little excessive, unless it's a server.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 15, 2009)

That's nice have you thought of a cool looking controller panel,maybe one of those nice lcd remote flip up controller panels,with your drives at the top bays yeah that would be sweet,nice build


----------



## jcapriglione1069 (Mar 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> I call BS on "first build".  You've either built computers before or you part time as an electrician and got pulled into computers by trolling tech forums.
> 
> Very pretty.  I would have spent my money differently and definitely put a $500 proc on water.



It really is my first actual build, thanks for the response.
 I do want to cool the proc, but want to use the  non-water cooling.
As far as making the this stuf work, I apply most of my experience from mechanics and 
my monster truck building passion.
 Grease ( attack ) monkey by trade.
 Take care,
 J.C.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice rig!

Even better specs.

The TV is a bit of a let down with teh resolution that is shown however. And IMO, I hate the gigabyte cases. Awesome motherboards. Ugly cases. But thats my opinion.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome job for a first build! 7/10


----------

